# Ouvrir un lien hypertext vers une page pdf



## Jarpokx (19 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne suis pas très compétent en informatique, notamment pour ce qui est de l'utilisation de scripts ou du terminal et j'aurais besoin d'aide pour le problème suivant.

j'ai un fichier excel qui contient tout plein de numéros (par exemple 100768).
j'ai également un fichier pdf unique dans lequel on retrouve ces numéros. Mon numéro 100768 correspond donc à une page donnée du pdf.
je souhaite créer, dans mon fichier excel, un lien hypertext qui permettrait, en cliquant sur le numéro, d'ouvrir directement le pdf à la page contenant ce numéro.
L'idée est la suivante :

j'ai un programme Python qui génère automatiquement un fichier numero.sh pour chacun des numéros (par exemple 100768.sh). Tout ça est mis dans un fichier BatchFichier.
le lien hypertext dans Excel aurait alors, je crois, la tête suivante :     =LIEN_HYPERTEXTE("BatchFichier/100768.sh";"100768")
Mais ma question est la suivante : quel script dois-je mettre chacun des fichiers numero.sh pour que le lien hypertext puisse exécuter le script et ouvrir automatiquement mon pdf à la bonne page, avec Adobe Acrobat Reader par exemple ?
Merci par avance pour vos réponses.

Jul


----------

